# installing foam board



## mmason (Jul 10, 2011)

When installing 3/4" foam board over existing and or repaired wall sheathing (1/2" plywood & fiberboard) should I tape all of the seems before the housewrap? Or would this trap moisture from escaping through the wrap?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Depends on if the foam board or the house wrap is the air barrier: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/where-does-housewrap-go

Gary


----------

